# Anubias cuttings.



## willow67 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi
i was wondering about the best way to do this.?
a leaf broke off a couple of weeks ago,which has a stem still attached 
it has not sprouted any roots,like other plants do,shall i
just throw it away.?
any thoughts please would be great.
thank you.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have anubias when they break the broken parts usually die just my experience


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

with anubias and a few other similar type species new growth will only come from the rhizome and not fron the leaf or leaf stem.


----------



## willow67 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi
thank you both for replying, i did think that it would
only be by the rhizome,both thought i would check.
thank you.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish it would grow from the leaf then I'd have anubias in all my tanks


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

+1. I would have anubias in all my tanks if they could grow from a single leaf.


----------

